

How Does One Boy Survive a Plane Crash? - edw519
http://abcnews.go.com/print?id=10627064

======
jacquesm
I think this may be related to why a horse falling down a mineshaft will
explode on impact whereas a mouse thrown down the same mineshaft will probably
experience just a shock and wander off.

Adults weigh considerably more than small children so the energy of them
impacting anything will be much higher than the same thing happening to a
smaller child. It's not going to be a huge difference, but it might just be
the difference that swings the odds around from an instant death to being
'just' severely wounded.

Incredibly sad story this, it's all over the news here in NL, the majority if
the victims is dutch.

